# How to install chuff cam for sound dcc?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

How do you install chuff cam to locos? How does it work?

I am using a heavy steam tsunami sound decoder.

Rgds
Kiong


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

With HO and larger scales you can use a chuff cam. This will make the chuffs in sync with the drivers at all times. The cam is fastened to one of the drive axles and has 4 lobes on it. There is a contact on that makes and breaks has the driver turns

http://www.litchfieldstation.com/xcart/product.php?productid=678810038&cat=274&page=1

Basically it is just a on off switch pulsed by the cam.

Cam Kit by SoundTraxx:
Cut out the correct cam for your loco. Stick it to the inside of a driver wheel, making sure that it is connected to one rail electrically. Build a wiper from the included phosphor bronze wire and circuit board. Wire it up to your decoder.

NIMT should be able to supply you with one and give you more info.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I just received my July issue of Model Railroader magazine and it has 2 pages on setting up a chuff cam. The article is titled:

How to install a
steam-exhaust cam
for DCC sound

How to get the chuff rate in synch with driver revolution.

As it is only a 2 page pdf file that I made from it, if you or someone could advise where to upload it to then I can.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi can you email to

[email protected]

Thanks a million


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi musicwerks,

Already sent.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

musicwerks said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you install chuff cam to locos? How does it work?
> 
> ...


I don't know, maybe something in here will help you?

http://www.soundtraxx.com/choose/choose2.php


----------

